# Automator and Noise Ninja?



## davindhillon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys, I am new to the Automator Program in OS X and I am trying to get my head around something.

I want to be able to create a simple workflow but I am struggling.

I want the following to occur:

1 - When an Image is added to X folder.

2 - Open the image in Noise Ninja Stand alone.

3 - Process the Image 

4 - Save in a Seperate folder.

Seems simple to me but I cant seem to get my head around it.

Anybody got any tips?

D.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there any particular reason you're wanting to end up with 2 different copies? Is that intentional?


----------

